
Visualizing Layers in Web Inspector - ingve
https://webkit.org/blog/8262/visualizing-layers-in-web-inspector/
======
kevinSuttle
Remember when Firefox had 3D View? Pepperidge Farm remembers.
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Tools/3D_View](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Tools/3D_View)

~~~
tvmalsv
I actually miss the 3D view. Anyone know why it was discontinued? I imagine it
was simply too expensive in dev-hours to maintain compared to the benefit.

~~~
ASalazarMX
The first time I was telling a fellow .Net developer about the awesomeness of
Firefox vs Internet Explorer, I thought the 3D view would blow his mind. It
crashed instead.

~~~
ygra
Well, you can repeat the crashing experience with the Layers view in Chrome,
then :)

------
intellix
Cool but I'm still a mile away from opening any site in safari developer tools
unless I have to. It makes me want to rip my face off in that its basically
unusable

~~~
twsted
I really cannot understand why you are saying this. I normally prefer Safari
to Chrome as a developer tool. It has however some performance problems
sometimes.

~~~
cooper12
When people first learn a piece of software, they expect rival software to
work exactly the same way or their brain instantly dismissed it. It happened
to me when I switched from Windows to OSX, nothing was like how I expected and
I had to change the whole way I use my OS, but in the end it was rewarding.
Similar thing with GIMP: most people are weaned on photoshop so can't stand
any workflow that is a bit different or not one-to-one feature-compatible. I
learned GIMP first though so I never had any pains learning it and knew its
limitations.

~~~
xab9
Maybe he's not like "most people", the point is that you can not know.

------
Epskampie
Pretty cool, but it seems like this is is getting quite far from any
standards-based measure. The way another browser such as firefox renders html
might be completely different, so optimizing using this tool could possibly do
nothing in other browsers, or even worsen performance.

~~~
ThurmaUman
> so optimizing using this tool

This is a debugging tool. I'm not sure how you optimize for a visualization of
how your layout rendered.

~~~
contoraria
if certain layers were rendered before the rest, knowing which is which could
help optimization.

